# Splenic flexure syndrome anybody???



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

OK, I found something on the net called splenic flexure syndrome, which apparently sounds like gas or something is wrong with the splenic flexure of the colon which wraps around the top curve on the left side. Anybody ever heard of this? Kmottus, can you help interpret this stuff please???Also has anybody (besides me!!) ever gone to the ER for IBS pain? I feel like such a fool when the pain is so excruciating that they have to give me morphine. My hubbie calls me a wimp but when I'm down in the car floor in agony and jerking in pain, then I figure "####, call me anything you want to, only stop this pain." On a scale of 1-10, can anybody tell me if they have this upper abdominal pain. It truly feels like someone is trying to pull my insides out from the back and front.So no eat, no pain.......


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is just that this area where the colon bends tends to be a problem for gas that doesn't move well, or stool not moving well.I've had pain double me over, etc, but no matter how bad it was I never went to the ER for it.But I tolerate pain pretty well, in general, and everyone's tolerance/experience is different (and I did biofeedback for migraines, so I can usually remain functional even when very light and sound sensitive...and that may help with IBS pain)K.PS. This pain is not treated any differently than any IBS pain, so I'm not sure what difference it makes, other than this is bend in the colon where IBS problems seem to be common in a lot of people.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is just that this area where the colon bends tends to be a problem for gas that doesn't move well, or stool not moving well.I've had pain double me over, etc, but no matter how bad it was I never went to the ER for it.But I tolerate pain pretty well, in general, and everyone's tolerance/experience is different (and I did biofeedback for migraines, so I can usually remain functional even when very light and sound sensitive...and that may help with IBS pain)K.PS. This pain is not treated any differently than any IBS pain, so I'm not sure what difference it makes, other than this is bend in the colon where IBS problems seem to be common in a lot of people.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

genny - i have trouble passing gas there too. i get a LOT of pressure there but never have any pain. but you might want to check out SOD as well - if the pain in in center of chest etc.if its splenic flexure issues, maybe using some soluble fiber therapy would help as its easier to push along and helps push gas out too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

genny - i have trouble passing gas there too.  i get a LOT of pressure there but never have any pain. but you might want to check out SOD as well - if the pain in in center of chest etc.if its splenic flexure issues, maybe using some soluble fiber therapy would help as its easier to push along and helps push gas out too.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks. I still think it's SOD. Everyting just fits. The pain is center of chest where ribs curve in the middle. Often it starts off to the left under rib and moves center to the right. These spells are about twice a year and getting progressively worse. I've had IBS all my life and have never had this type of pain. I know my body and it was different. Not cramping or gassy but just tremendous internal pain that came in waves. The morphine knocked it out but I've been terribly sore and within 15 minutes of eating now the soreness gets worse.Problems is convincing my doctor to look at SOD. Apparently he sees no symptoms of it because all my tests are normal. I'm going to ask for an endoscopic untrasound. I understand it's pretty noninvasive and can show the pancreas and other organs fairly well.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks. I still think it's SOD. Everyting just fits. The pain is center of chest where ribs curve in the middle. Often it starts off to the left under rib and moves center to the right. These spells are about twice a year and getting progressively worse. I've had IBS all my life and have never had this type of pain. I know my body and it was different. Not cramping or gassy but just tremendous internal pain that came in waves. The morphine knocked it out but I've been terribly sore and within 15 minutes of eating now the soreness gets worse.Problems is convincing my doctor to look at SOD. Apparently he sees no symptoms of it because all my tests are normal. I'm going to ask for an endoscopic untrasound. I understand it's pretty noninvasive and can show the pancreas and other organs fairly well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Besides being a fairly rare cause of abdominal pain, usually your blood tests for liver or pancreatic function would show som abnormalities.They probably will be unlikely to test for this if all your blood work is normal.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Besides being a fairly rare cause of abdominal pain, usually your blood tests for liver or pancreatic function would show som abnormalities.They probably will be unlikely to test for this if all your blood work is normal.K.


----------



## missy (Sep 1, 2004)

I just wanted to let you know that youre not the only one that goes to the ER for pain. I have to on occasion, because the pain is just too bad to handle. You're not alone!


----------



## missy (Sep 1, 2004)

I just wanted to let you know that youre not the only one that goes to the ER for pain. I have to on occasion, because the pain is just too bad to handle. You're not alone!


----------



## cetacea (Nov 16, 2004)

I've been reading up on splenic flexure syndrome, too.I've had terrible chest pain and abdominal pain that's taken me into the ER. Mainly, I had been worried about my heart in those cases, but the pain was terrible enough.


----------



## cetacea (Nov 16, 2004)

I've been reading up on splenic flexure syndrome, too.I've had terrible chest pain and abdominal pain that's taken me into the ER. Mainly, I had been worried about my heart in those cases, but the pain was terrible enough.


----------



## ace ventura (Feb 25, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> I think it is just that this area where the colon bends tends to be a problem for gas that doesn't move well, or stool not moving well.I've had pain double me over, etc, but no matter how bad it was I never went to the ER for it.But I tolerate pain pretty well, in general, and everyone's tolerance/experience is different (and I did biofeedback for migraines, so I can usually remain functional even when very light and sound sensitive...and that may help with IBS pain)K.PS. This pain is not treated any differently than any IBS pain, so I'm not sure what difference it makes, other than this is bend in the colon where IBS problems seem to be common in a lot of people.


I have suffered from splenic flexure syndrome for 35 years. The Chinese have recognized this condition and regularly treat it with surgery to remove this small bend in the colon. Left untreated, like my case, the splenic flexure can cause what is called a pseudo obstruction in the bowel which can lead to chronic symptoms. Unfortunately, as I have learned the hard way, colorectal surgeons in the US do not recognize this condition and under no circumstances will remove any small part of anyones colon (unless deseased or cancerous). They will gladely remove your whole colon and turn you into an invalid. So much for the health care system here. I plan to traven to China soon to get the surgery I need.


----------



## Mark Smith (Dec 4, 2014)

Genny did you ever get an answer for this?

I am 30 and have been suffering since I was 13 when one day a sore stomach turned into what I thought was the end for me! First doctor diagnosed a pulled muscle.

I've suffered in silence mostly up until recently and have started getting some tests done but because the pain hasn't been there at my appointments they think it is IBS. I have tried explaining the pain to them but don't think they believe me so don't even get any pain killers.

I get the exact same as you pain that is absolutely excruciating, a few times i've thought this just isn't worth it. I have had all types of injuries imaginable from smashed fingers, broken arms, knocked out teeth but have never experienced pain even remotely close to this. I have like you been hospitalized before for it and given morphine which helped but was still in a lot of pain. Diagnosed as too much stomach acid resulting in a burnt stomach lining that time.

Symptoms- Comes on normally only after food anywhere from between 15 mins-3/5 hours. Pain tends to build slowly which sometimes will be it but other times seems to go past a point of no return where I am guaranteed to be in agony for hours and tender the next day or two. The pain is normally only relieved when I am at the point of passing out I tend to be sick which normally relieves things but leaves me tender. As you said the pain starts just below my ribs slightly to the left and works its way slightly to the right making me think it was a stomach problem.

Buscopan, Mebeverine have made it worse. Nothing else has really helped. Co-codamol does relieve the pain but that's not how anybody wants to live. I had a colonoscopy and they fill you with gas I was sedated but can remember the pain I felt at one point and it was the exact same pain I have felt before. For this reason again they suspected IBS but the pain was exactly where this part of your colon is.

Would be interested to hear if any the 11 years since you posted you managed to get anywhere?

Thanks


----------

